
Perpetual motion device available for pre-order - Alex3917
http://boingboing.net/2015/12/08/free-energy-for-sale-steorn.html
======
SwellJoe
What drives someone to keep pushing forward with something like this? They've
had repeated, failed, public demonstrations of the technology. I mean, I guess
plain old fraud could explain it, since they've managed to raise 20 million
euros, and even the author of the post plans to buy one of these things (even
saying, "Overturning science is an extremely high bar for Steorn to vault, but
it's not necessarily impossible." after explaining in detail how what they're
claiming to do is impossible). But, it seems like a passion project born of an
actual belief that they've accomplished what they claim.

It's just so baffling. Are they mentally ill? Are all of their investors
mentally ill, or are they merely deeply ignorant? (And, I'm not saying that as
an insult. It just seems plausible that one explanation for flaunting the
basic rules of physics repeatedly and with such gusto requires some sort of
disconnect from reality in order to believe that the tests you're performing
are producing results opposite of what everyone else is getting out of them.)

